# Sonic Drive in



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys, A friend wanted me to put in a bid on this and before I put it in I was just curious if anyone has done a similar lot and what they would charge for a 2-4inch snow and no salt.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I bid ours @ $70.00 with a 1" trigger. Plow only. 

I bid snow blowing along the curb behind the drive ups as well. That number was $40.00

For the record I never got a call back on this account. 

Hope this helps.

J.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Depends,is Paris Hilton still working there?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Maybe you should pop up a Google map to give over all lay out.

I can't see it taking anymore then 30-45 minutes on a 6". Snow drifts under the canopies should be minimal enough where you can shoot it over the curb after pushing the rest of the straight away if there is any, otherwise your looking at some added back dragging. Who is taking care of the gas station in the same lot? If it were me and I already had the gas station, I would be bidding low (not to be confused with low balling ) the restaurant.

......Is this it? .......For some reason google doesn't want to play nice tonight, so here.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

The problem with Sonics is the car ports. You cant get between them to back drag. If you can, you will leave a ton of snow in the corners. Best way IMO, is to bid for a blower crew to go through and clean the car port curb line and under the order boxes. Blow it into the lot, then plow. 

I see our sonic at least 3 times a week so I have had plenty of time to plan my attack.. They have by far the best Fast food breakfast in our town. The super Sonic Breakfast burrito is freaking awesome!!!!!!!! Wash it down with a Cherry Lime Aid, OMG!!!!

J.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Peterbilt;865413 said:


> The problem with Sonics is the car ports. You cant get between them to back drag. If you can, you will leave a ton of snow in the corners. Best way IMO, is to bid for a blower crew to go through and clean the car port curb line and under the order boxes. Blow it into the lot, then plow.
> 
> I see our sonic at least 3 times a week so I have had plenty of time to plan my attack.. They have by far the best Fast food breakfast in our town. The super Sonic Breakfast burrito is freaking awesome!!!!!!!! Wash it down with a Cherry Lime Aid, OMG!!!!
> 
> J.


Easy big guy, your causing even me to salivate.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah sonic just moved in here with a few locations. I have been ever so curious on the best way to plow it is. It looks like a royal PITA! 

I too though get plenty of time looking at the lot. I love their food!


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

our local sonic gets plowed with a rhino. i'd agree with above, if i already had the gas station and sonic didnt necessarily want it CLEAN clean. then i'd be in the $50 range, but if they really wanted it nice and the gas station belonged to someone else...i'd be looking closer to $100. but we dont get much snow around here.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

If they were smart they would have done heated coils. Especially since the lot is concrete anyway. They would have lots and lots in the long run. BUT that's not what this is about lol


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks guys, I appreciate the input. As far as the gas station, it has been bid out already. I was just curious as if i should even mess with it, but for that figures everybody's throwing out, it doesn't sound too good.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I bet there just shopping around before they say yes to the other guy doing the Mobil station. Why else would they not want salt. That in itself seems fishy to me. Maybe I am just projecting here, I've been going through alot of that crap this season. Good luck just the same!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I would bid it no matter what! The worst they will say is no and you can try again next year.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

stroker79;865868 said:


> I would bid it no matter what! The worst they will say is no and you can try again next year.


Absolutely, I second that. If nothing else it gets your name out there. I apologize if my previous post came across as a shut down. :salute:


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Heck no repo, I like all the comments cause everyone sees things different, the more comments I get, the better off! I don't need it, thats why I figured would see what you guys thought!!


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

and repo, thanks for that map. It looks like the one. But anyone else figure the bid should be higher? I just assumed it would be, but i could be wrong!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

If its in Savoy it's the right one. The grain silo gave it away. Good luck this season whatever the outcome!


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Just an update on the results of the sonics. There are two like this and I got them for 125 each. Not too bad and they are not worried about snow left in front of the drive in bays. I think the snowblower will clear them out nice to some though.


----------



## alpine meadows (Nov 4, 2011)

*snow removal at Sonic*

I am currently bidding snow removal at Sonic in Colorado and noticed the posts were a few years old. They are not happy with their current snow contractor and I am just getting into commercial snow removal. The location is very similar to the ones in the previous pictures and am wondering how much is too much? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

I always thought that Sonic would be a hard place to push. The Sonic's in our area generally have a curb and sidewalk between the drive thru lane and the drive in parking. So it would be even more complicated. But I do agree that they have some might tasty food!


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I did an A&W with a friend and there was a lot of shoveling to be done and it was some what of a pain to plow... Sonics here are laid out the same as the A&W pretty much,


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

I do 3 sonics. Each one take me 15 to 20 minutes each.


----------

